# a 3 in 1 post, if I may



## Stig (Jan 27, 2013)

Dear Canonrumorers,

1, Hi, 
because after being a long time reader I registered to say...

2, Thank you,
for all the info, advise and pictures you guys deliver in a nice and friendly way. I have been amazed many times by pictures posted here, learned many things about photography and I'm still being surprised by the technical knowledge in some posts (you kneurow who you are : ) ). And with that you also helped me with my...

3, Upgraaaade, 
after about eight years with my 350D, I got the 6D. Now, with most upgrades, there is some excitement about some stop of better ISO performance, however I got some more differences to explore, including some things considered standard now : ) 
e.g., live view... there is a thing like that now, 
or video recording... it does that as well
the sensor is a bit bigger in this one : )
the rear display with about 10 times more pixels gives a better clue,
ISO range went from 100-1600 to 50-102400 and noise wise... : )
plus the DR, colors, pentamirror vs pentaprism and of course bigger VF...
oh, and my 8mp went to more than 20mp
(and for some of you, I do know about the 5DIII, but where I live that's more than 50% the price and I couldn't justify it for my hobby at this time) 

lens wise... I got the 24-105 kit (and am still surprised how wide is 24mm all of a sudden : ) ), have the nifty fifty, that was probably my best photo investment ever (except the initial), because for that price, it gave me something fast, a taste of primes and thought me about DOF, then the 17-55 f2.8 IS that replaced the 18-55 non IS kit about 2y ago (yes, bit better : ) ) and a Sigma 70-300 (that I got with the 350D kit and for some reason thought its only for crop, turns out it works on FF as well)... and some cravings, as probably most of us 

So, thanks again and with this done (the upgrade was pending for a long time and got me confused and looking up the gear more than taking pictures), I hope to be able to helpfully contribute every now and then, however the downside on the camera is that I now feel to be worse than my gear and some of your pictures here support it strongly.

Stig


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome!  like you I also benefit greatly by reading others posts here, as well as peoples willingness to share their knowledge and wisdom if you ask.


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome to CR


----------



## Efka76 (Jan 27, 2013)

I also would like to thank to forum contributors who give very good advices and are really patient with newbies! After I started reading this forum I also quite well upgraded: bought few lenses (EF 70-200 2.8L Mark II, EF 100 2.8L macro and Tamron SP 24-70). I really became addicted to this forum and read it almost every day


----------



## Ewinter (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome! 
I love this place. I'm a working professional, but I've not been doing this so long. I learn so much here, it's always refreshing.


----------

